# Start giving Tommy (quo155) RG now!



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

So my Phase III Phizzeled because of a lack of mailing devices. Tommy (quo155) offered to hook me up. Well, hook me up he did!! Not only with mailing devices but he checked my profile and sent me some awesome maddies too! The ultimate beneficiaries of Tommy's generosity will be fellow puffers who will now be the victims of Phase III!. So props and RG to Tommy!!




























Thanks Tommy! Puffers beware as Tommy has enabled me to launch Phase III - and I got some great smokes to go along with it! (Gonna see if that Punisher does what it says - LOL)


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm on it, I owe him any way. Well done Tommy!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Hell, I will give him RG for bombing a Punisher. Interested in your results with it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

Let us know how that punisher goes I have one somewhere in my humi Ive been thinking about trying.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tommy, thanks for everything - the sticks were certainly a bonus and like I said - a lot of BOTL's are going to benefit from your generosity to me!!!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Those are cool. How much is it to send a tube? This could be genius!!

careful with that pvnisher, they taste like hot sauce XD


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Zogg said:


> Those are cool. How much is it to send a tube? This could be genius!!
> 
> careful with that pvnisher, they taste like hot sauce XD


Well that's my Phase III plan - to see how much it costs to send cigars via tubes / how many will fit / what other tag alongs may fit / etc, etc.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wouldn't Tommy make an awesome addition to ZK?!?!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Wouldn't Tommy make an awesome addition to ZK?!?!


More ZK? Really? When will it be enough for you fellas? Now Shawn is armed with pipe bomb material...I'm guessing he will have some fun planning this one out!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

RG for Tommy on the way.

Uh, I think Shawn is secretly intending to pull his Speedos as high as they'll go, pack those tubes with Borkum Riff, and have himself a little demented FOG fun...

:ss


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Excellent bomb Tommy!

'Grats Shawn, you deserve it, you're a great brother and this experiment could benefit all of us in the long run in terms of saving postage and safely sending sticks!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome, Looking forward to tubes filled with cigars lol.


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thats cool never even thought about using tubes. Wonder if the shipping is any cheaper than a flat rate box?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wont know about the shipping till next week but I will tell you these things are STURDY! There shouldn't be any crushing issues and I suspect they'll accomodate a small adult beverage bottle without any concern of breakage. Did a quick test last night and 5 seems to be the operative # of sticks / 6 might be a little tight - some of you will be seeing for yourselves soon... :mischief:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Shawn...you are crazy for starting this thread! 

I am glad that they made it there to you! Hopefully they will keep you busy for a little while...and I have an unlimited supply of those! (Just so you can contine to stratagize your plan...!)

Enjoy them there sticks, as you deserve them!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice hit love the Diesels and really like the Punisher as well.. those tubes look real nice, real thick and sturdy looking


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks...to each of you that have followed through on Shawn's request! I appreciate it brothers! :hug:

This, the "pipe bombing" will be so much fun to watch! :behindsofa:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well today I cut each tube in half and cut out ends for them; got one end taped and affixed to each tube. Now to start assembling the contents and finishing up the list of targets :gossip:. Hoping to get these out no later than Tues of next week! :behindsofa:


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

well theres 9 tubes, cut on half = 18 bombs = LOOK OUT!!!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Great looking bomb Tommy, and to a great BOTL! Be careful with the Punisher, I felt like I had been maced after the first half of that cigar! Reminded me of a girl I knew a long time ago.... J/K Enjoy!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

From what I have heard, don't smoke the Punisher until you have launched your attack. You might just do a return fire on Tommy only!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Wouldn't Tommy make an awesome addition to ZK?!?!


i sure think so!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

k-morelli said:


> well theres 9 tubes, cut on half = 18 bombs = LOOK OUT!!!


Actually only cut 6 of them - figured I'd see how this goes and who knows - might need those full length ones for some "special project"?????:mischief::tape:


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

"special project".. you're gonna make a cardboard telescope and play pirates, aren't you?:smoke:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

k-morelli said:


> "special project".. you're gonna make a cardboard telescope and play pirates, aren't you?:smoke:


If he does I'm in! I've always wanted to stab a knife into a sail and slide down. My wife won't let me try it on the drapes, she says it would be a bad example for the kids....blah blah blah....Women


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> If he does I'm in! I've always wanted to stab a knife into a sail and slide down. My wife won't let me try it on the drapes, she says it would be a bad example for the kids....blah blah blah....Women


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

In regards to the OP, how thick is the wall of the tubes? Internal diameter?


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

in the picture it looks really thick but I'm guessing 1/8-1/4" maybe


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

walls of tube are 1/8 in thick; inside width is about 1 7/8 in - enough to fit 4 cigars 50 ish RG without being wrapped in cello but 12" in length so it's gonna be a bit tricky = send the cigars w/out being wrapped & keep them under 6" = 8 cigars; wrap them and keep them under 6" = probably 6 cigars; put a cigar longer than 6" in there / multiple possibilities??? All part of the "experiment" :dizzy:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> walls of tube are 1/8 in thick; inside width is about 1 7/8 in - enough to fit 4 cigars 50 ish RG without being wrapped in cello but 12" in length so it's gonna be a bit tricky = send the cigars w/out being wrapped & keep them under 6" = 8 cigars; wrap them and keep them under 6" = probably 6 cigars; put a cigar longer than 6" in there / multiple possibilities??? All part of the "experiment" :dizzy:


I was told there would be no math on this examination! :mrgreen:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Wouldn't Tommy make an awesome addition to ZK?!?!





kapathy said:


> i sure think so!


:cowboyic9::rofl:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

kapathy said:


> i sure think so!


He's not the only one that has the ZK generosity gene....think about joining Kevin?!?!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Shawn for the kind words...:angel: (BTW, that's smiley looks JUST like...me...the angel!) :lie:

:bowdown: *Thanks be to everyone who has given me some RG...not needed, but greatly appreciated...besides, you are not supposed to listen to Shawn!*


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

quo155 said:


> Thanks Shawn for the kind words...:angel: (BTW, that's smiley looks JUST like...me...the angel!) :lie:
> 
> :bowdown: *Thanks be to everyone who has given me some RG...not needed, but greatly appreciated...besides, you are not supposed to listen to Shawn!*


Oh I listen to Shawn, he hit me with my first non-Shuckins bomb, so if he says you deserve a bump, then you get a bump!:eyebrows:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

:eyebrows: *Hey Shawn!!!* :dunno:

*You in need of any more of them there tubes yet brother???*


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

quo155 said:


> :eyebrows: *Hey Shawn!!!* :dunno:
> 
> *You in need of any more of them there tubes yet brother???*


I got something special lined up for you my friend - after that... we'll talk!:music::tape2:


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I got something special lined up for you my friend - after that... we'll talk!:music::tape2:


I pray for Tommy's mailbox and the family of his mailbox.......


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> I got something special lined up for you my friend - after that... we'll talk!:music::tape2:


No, you've done enough...by being a friend.

I just want to make sure that you aren't running low or if they are working for you as well as had hoped!!!???


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

quo155 said:


> No, you've done enough...by being a friend.
> 
> I just want to make sure that you aren't running low or if they are working for you as well as had hoped!!!???


Yep - they worked great and 12 BOTL's benefited from your generosity!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Tommy you sly dog you! Very nice :tu Rg coming your way brother!


----------

